# Cure For Leukimia



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 16, 2004)

This method was made up by me a year ago.

First take out a litre or so of someone healthys blood then seperate it and remove the white blood cells these white blood cells can then be given to people with leukimia. You could also use the white blood cells to destroy other viruses by injecting them into someone with a disease.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 16, 2004)

The problem is that the white blood cells will die off after a short period of time. They also need to be a good tissue match with the patient to prevent the other immune defences wiping them out.

 That's why treatment often depends upon a bone marrow transplant - to create a working factory for developing a continuous stream of healthy white blood cells.

 Or so I believe - but biology was never my strongest subject.


----------

